# Bos'n Trade Badge on Navy DEU SS White Shirt



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jul 2008)

The Bos'n trade badge that is worn on the right sleeve of the SS white shirt, is there only one size for both male/female sailors?  Might sound like a silly question, but remember I am a blue DEU type.  A friend of mine recently had tailoring done post-QL3, is leaving shortly on a deployment and asked me, as the trade badge looks awfully large on the SS shirt (think small sized sailor  )


----------



## navymich (4 Jul 2008)

Yep, only one size.  Just think of how silly it looks the other way too, with a huge guy who's sleeves would go way past the elbows of your little friend there and this lonely little trade badge in the centre!  Good idea though, to have different sizes.  There are male and female slip-ons for just that fact.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks...I thought so but it never hurts to ask.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Jul 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Yep, only one size.  Just think of how silly it looks the other way too, with a huge guy who's sleeves would go way past the elbows of your little friend there and this lonely little trade badge in the centre!  Good idea though, to have different sizes.  There are male and female slip-ons for just that fact.



No, bad BAD idea.

Well, the same thing can be said about trade badges on the DEU tunic ... huge chests/little chests ... or jump wings, or EOD badges etc etc, or Army qualification badges for the sleeves of their tunics or markmen badges or those rank badges that get sewn on the sleeves of the tunic ... etc etc ...

We already have hundreds of badges/patchs/unit slip-on identifiers/ranks to deal with in the system. We have enough - we certainly don't need every badge to come in multiple sizes to correspond with tunic/shirt sizes. Holy crap over. You'd need a warehouse the size of NDHQ on every base just to stock them all.

Need evidence of that? Just come to clothing stores in this location -- where we need to carry every possible badge for every element because we directly support a couple of naval units, air force units, land units of both the Regular Force and the Res F. Every Army trade can come here on course (ResF & RegF) so thus we need to (and do) carry every unit identifier for cadpat slipons worn accross the nation. We do NOT have even close to enough room to start carrying all this stuff in multiple sizes. You know not the grander implications of what you suggest.

Speaking of slip-ons ... I have a bag full of 12RBC slip-ons here at home waiting for pick-up by the one from here who requested them because they can't get them at their location in Quebec ... you'll be needing to PM me your addy to mail them to if you've already gone back from your leave and aren't popping in this weekend to pick them up ...


----------

